# Moving from Italy to Ecuador



## D-redge

Hello,

Has anyone here moved from Italy to Ecuador? I am an Italian/American dual citizen and my wife is Ecuadorian.

We are wondering if anyone could recommend a shipping company to send our personal items from the Veneto (near Venice) to Quito, Ecuador?

Thank you for any help.

D


----------

